# The definative graphical comparison of bible translations



## Tirian (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## tleaf (Jan 12, 2014)

So, is there a "good guy" anywhere?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 12, 2014)

Now what we need is a Myers-Briggs equivalency attached to each of these fellows. 

AMR


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 12, 2014)

NKJV

Tries to be friends with everyone, but always talks about others behind their backs.

Lacks fashion sense.

Looks up to his great, great, great, great grandpa.


----------



## Tirian (Jan 12, 2014)

sevenzedek said:


> NKJV
> 
> Tries to be friends with everyone, but always talks about others behind their backs.
> 
> ...



haha!


----------

